# CPT 11012 code once or multiples?



## spatch (Jan 13, 2010)

We have a table saw injury of the LT hand.  There are multiple open FXs of the long finger, index finger and ring finger.  The surgeon wants to charge 11012 five times for the five FXs on these three fingers.  I interpret the definition of the code as 11012 coded once whether it's a single FX or multiple FXs.  Am I correct?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jan 13, 2010)

Per CPT Assistant Oct 2003 you can report 11012 multiples times if more than one open fracture site is debrided.  Depending on your carrier, you can use the "F" modifiers to indicate the fingers involved or 59 on the subsequent debridements.


----------



## spatch (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you for your help!


----------

